# help needed



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

If there are any Veterans in the San Antonio area looking for a job, PM me. Retired, Honorable Discharge, Medical, I just need someone I can count on that is willing to work, not afraid to get dirty. Sorry no alcohol or tobacco when working or that affects work. Transportation necessary because one bus comes within one mile of shop at 6 in the morning and 6 in the evening. From a Vet


----------

